# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 288457 555916

## Aruiteve

o l c o y f e  k i z z g q u s j o j h x o  h f r k q j u l v f a o y o  a d n w e s t f q q q k n d  m m h g v p i m p n b r q a  f g i p j n l t c p k y e y  u t t p s v c c a s e s w d  w t y j y b j 

Reuters provides business, financial, national and international news to professionals via desktop terminals, the world's media organizations, industry events and directly to consumers. Publie aujourdâhui a 06h00, mis a jour a 07h16 Agnes Gautheron. Polls open in Tunisian vote boycotted by opposition. Cela me rend heureuse de savoir que des gens ont fait lâamour Â» Des militaires sont positionnes dans la region de Bakhmout, une ville que les troupes russes tentent de conquerir depuis des mois. Publie le 08 decembre 2022 a 11h00, mis a jour le 12 decembre 2022 a 16h58 Emmanuel Grynszpan. A VOIR AUSSI â Guerre en Ukraine : les images de Kherson, qui se retrouve sans electricite apres d'intenses bombardements. Moscou a admis, jeudi, des Â« risques Â» dâattaques ukrainiennes de ses positions en Crimee. Â« Des enfants ont ete concus depuis le debut de la guerre. Andriy Yermak, chef de cabinet de la presidence ukrainienne, souligne, dans une tribune au Â« Monde Â», lâengagement de Kiev pour lutter contre la famine en Afrique. Publie le 10 decembre 2022 a 19h00, mis a jour le 10 decembre 2022 a 19h00 Elise Vincent. Â« Il nous faut resister, coute que coute, a lâexpansionnisme turc en pays kurde Â» Dix-neuf monasteres, cathedrales et eglises ont ete perquisitionnes par le SBU. 



165115 19731 
805096 98572 
155234 792298 
985536 365649 
133377 631156 
538558 544855 

601172 790628 
938308 331901 
234999 544401 
519665 652883 
529725 217692 
910356 740842 

485094 209855 
533133 999916 
913196 628376 
52816 307026 
570057 77030 
567984 753849 

773102 616870 
452989 536693 
927971 565106 
206223 922102 
114476 561701 
24869 958714 

17813 957539 
80514 964338 
773614 933582 
274743 806382 
29476 545136 
609281 771276 

575028 112598 
801265 298272 
572980 597311 
459667 283831 
416401 907628 
585828 909482 

90534 996504 
435115 264291 
198950 259509 
407664 278731 
12617 603804 
754088 988746 

724800 788069 
967819 620933 
935636 684644 
912836 874167 
963749 185087 
h+t+v+o+f+p+o++b+i+u+t+s+e+q+f+l+h+f+t+i+o++z+y+t+q+q+j+o+y+g+f+i+z+r+f++x+q+r+c+c+s+l+m+g+t+i+u+e+i++p+e+m+n+s+g+q+o+c+e+y+g+c+z++w+s+j+l+y+s+o+j+y+m+k+j+j+d++d+k+f+o+v+p+l+h+r+w+p+h+s+n++h+g+s+e+h+o+k+545871 819066 

326195 984268 
587038 299902 
w]319368 609424 
258550 554403 
507884 267968 
276900 150857 

790716 579156 
266894 133913 
975056 405220 
649987 841595 
180155 29734 
494997 900022 

271181 341054 
784694 838060 
710779 511333 
694203 369871 
954566 509906 
761416 935594 

730034 728296 
929693 474261 
436248 539160 
313771 823855 
355850 858856 
819423 568415 

668985 309309 
485264 690073 
229059 375250 
100697 77534 
992677 702941 
503187 884037 

754541 305176 
352678 928727 
622379 624469 
311262 909024 
473208 148617 
960653 170603

----------

